# Sauron and the destruction of Numenor



## Tatem (Jan 23, 2003)

I was thinking and I was wondering how Sauron took over Numenor. It says that he seduced King Pharazon and slowly turned Numenor into a wicked kingdom, thus eventually bringing about its destruction, but how did he decieve Pharazon? Might there be another ring involved to win him over to evil?


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 23, 2003)

There was no other ring involved in the deception of Ar-Pharazon. Sauron used Pharazon's own pride, Greed and worry about death to deceive him.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes and by that time his father and grandfather etc. had been full of pride as well so thats pretty much how he was raised, full of pride, so from there it wasn't hard to decieve him.....I feel like there is something I'm forgetting to add to that....does anyone esle have something to add to it?


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 23, 2003)

Well, I have also to add that Pharazon when he decided to strike against the Valar, was already old and the fear for death was very strong on him. Of course, his fall had started much earlier, but the approaching time of death was surely a huge push towards rebellion.


----------



## Tatem (Jan 23, 2003)

So the wickedness in that time of Numenor was started by Ar-Pharazon by Sauron's deciet?


----------



## Eriol (Jan 24, 2003)

The estrangement between the Númenóreans and the Valar (and the Eldar as well) began several centuries before Ar-Phârazon, in the time of Ar-Adûnakhor (if I am not mistaken). Then they resented the choice of Elros (mortality), began taking names in Adûnaic, stopped coming to Middle-Earth as teachers and began plunder and taxation of its peoples, and stopped visiting the realms of the elves in Northwestern Middle-Earth. Only a small proportion of the people, the Faithful, did not follow this course. Also, at that time they stopped the free acceptance of death, and tried their hardest to delay it -- and at that time their lifespans began to shorten.

Sauron just turned prevailing discontent into open rebellion.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 24, 2003)

I would say also that Sauron used Numenorians greatest fear.Their fear of death.It was the fear of death that made them listen to Sauron.


----------



## Bombadillo (Jan 27, 2003)

remember, sauron was good in making others do his will... he has a keen tongue and knows just what to say.. (all the evil in tolkiens book can, morgoth, sauron, saruman, wormtongue)


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bombadillo _
> *remember, sauron was good in making others do his will... he has a keen tongue and knows just what to say.. (all the evil in tolkiens book can, morgoth, sauron, saruman, wormtongue) *


......and only Gil-Galad and Elrond did not believe to Sauron words during II age.


----------

